
A History of Computation, Logic and Algebra, Part I - haskellandchill
https://pron.github.io/posts/computation-logic-algebra-pt1
======
pixelperfect
I really enjoyed reading this, thanks for sharing. I like the emphasis on
primary sources, which I tend not to read enough of.

------
senatorobama
No mention of Panini's grammar, what a joke.

~~~
haskellandchill
Interesting to read about Pāṇini
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C4%81%E1%B9%87ini](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C4%81%E1%B9%87ini)),
but you shouldn't be completely dismissive of the article because of the
omission.

